
Apple fires shots at all mobile competitors today, and Microsoft too - mjfern
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/apple-fires-shots-at-all-mobile-competitors-today-and-microsoft-too/2752
======
rkwz
>> _Content lock-in is what every company wants to get, as it makes it
difficult or prohibitively expensive for customers to take their business
elsewhere. The new apps and document revamp in OS X and iOS 5 takes this lock-
in to a new level, by doing away with a traditional filesystem and replacing
it with documents that just exist on every Apple system. This is the ultimate
lock-in, and it crosses laptops, phones and tablets. It is a brilliant move by
Apple for the long term._

Interesting, so it's like a private filesystem on the cloud.

------
pedalpete
I think the arguments against Windows 8 and quoting the price of OSX Lion,
miss the point that you can't run it unless you are on Apple hardware.

